# Borla Exhaust for B9 S4



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2017)

*Borla Exhaust for B9 Audi S4 = Coming Soon!*









































*Prototype Stainless Brushed Tips Shown.*


https://www.borla.com/Audi/S4/2018-Audi-S4-Exhaust-Systems/


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2017)

*UPDATE* New Release 


Audi B9 S4/S5 Cat-Back Exhaust S-Type Part #140740 and #140740SB








Audi B9 S4/S5 Cat-Back Exhaust S-Type Part #140740




























*LINK:* https://www.borla.com/products/s4_s5_catback_exhaust_stype_part__140740.html



Audi B9 S4/S5 Cat-Back Exhaust S-Type Part #140740SB




























*LINK:* https://www.borla.com/products/s4_s5_catback_exhaust_stype_part__140740sb.html



Audi B9 S5 Sportback Cat-Back Exhaust S-Type Part #140749 and 140749SB


Audi B9 S5 Sportback Cat-Back Exhaust S-Type Part #140749



















*LINK:* https://www.borla.com/products/s5_sportback_catback_exhaust_stype_part__140749.html



Audi B9 S5 Sportback Cat-Back Exhaust S-Type Part #140749SB




























*LINK:* https://www.borla.com/products/s5_sportback_catback_exhaust_stype_part__140749sb.html


----------

